# Steps In PR Visa Application



## lax_lambor (Sep 27, 2011)

What are the Steps to apply for PR visa to australia ?
which state is better for software professionals ..


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

lax_lambor said:


> What are the Steps to apply for PR visa to australia ?
> which state is better for software professionals ..


You have 3 months left before July (new changes), I doubt you will be able to complete IELTS, ACS assessment and lodge the application before that.

First step is, check if you have eligible points for PR


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

start off by reading the sticky threads..
there's loads of information and go through this forum ...I am sure you will find a LOT of relevant info ...

DIAC Main site

PR visa : Two different categories :
PR Category

175 : Independent PR visa..processing period is around 9 months 
176 : State sponsored..processing period is under 4 weeks...

You will need to go to each state's website and check for the most recent SS migration list...
For South australia visit : SA migration list





lax_lambor said:


> What are the Steps to apply for PR visa to australia ?
> which state is better for software professionals ..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Also,time is probably not on your side bcoz you need to really really hurry up if you wanna apply before July 2012. If time is not a constraint then do your research properly and then apply...


----------



## lax_lambor (Sep 27, 2011)

what documents are required for ACS application ? (I am software Engineer). How much time it takes for response from ACS ?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

ACS taken an average time of 5 weeks if your documents are complete when you submit the application.


----------



## lax_lambor (Sep 27, 2011)

I am going through many other threads here and find very much knowledgable .
Can anybody list the document required for ACS application , in which form have to send(soft /hard) and or by what means courier or online ?
Is there any fee to pay with this and if yes, then how much it will be (approx)?


----------

